# Question related to iguanasell



## ShiDo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello guys,

I was thinking of giving myself an early Christmas present in a form of a Combat Sub. I found iguanasell.co.uk and since I have previously read the topic about Klepso website and warranty issues with the guys at Glycine I started to worry a bit.
Can you please tell me if you know anything about this company iguanasell.co.uk. Are the watches legit because the prices are really good. For example on chronoshop.cz (which is listed as a AD on the Glycine website) the price for the Combat Sub that I want is 870€ - on the iguanasell.co.uk the price is ~580€ (that almost 300€ in difference).

I would like to get your input on this because I value the opinions of this community.

Thank you

PS: There is an announcement written on the Glycine website with capital letters and in red: "DON'T BUY FROM UNAUTHORIZED RETAILERS! Glycine can't grant any warranty on watches bought from unauthorized retailers from the Internet."


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*

Do a search, there are a few threads on here concerning Iguana Sell - all positive.


----------



## ShiDo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*

Did a search, no results on Iguana Sell. Maybe there is something wrong with the website, as for the last 2 days I had problems accessing the forums.


----------



## half_empty (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*

I must qualify this with the fact that I haven't bought from them yet, but I do intend to in the near future.

Essentially - what Aquavit said.

I found some positive info about them on WUS, as well as posts from them themselves. They have great feedback on ebay and Amazon and are also on facebook with a good presence.

If you look at the Spanish section of Glycine's website they are confirmed there as an AD.

When I get around to getting my Glycine it will almost certainly be from them


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*



ShiDo said:


> Did a search, no results on Iguana Sell. Maybe there is something wrong with the website, as for the last 2 days I had problems accessing the forums.


There's nothing wrong with the forum (website). And there are dozens of hits when you search for that retailer's name in the Glycine forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glyc...have-sales-1149394.html?highlight=Iguana+Sell

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-exhibition-iguana-sell-998254.html?highlight=Iguana+Sell


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*

No worries about Iguana Sell. They're an AD, and I've had good service from them.


----------



## ShiDo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*



Uwe W. said:


> There's nothing wrong with the forum (website). And there are dozens of hits when you search for that retailer's name in the Glycine forum.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glyc...have-sales-1149394.html?highlight=Iguana+Sell
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-exhibition-iguana-sell-998254.html?highlight=Iguana+Sell


Yes, now it seems to work. Perhaps it was my pc. Thank you for the links. Awesome


----------



## ShiDo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*

Thank all for the feedback. You guys rock. Cheers


----------



## Angie2277 (Sep 9, 2021)

ShiDo said:


> *Re: Question related to iguanasell.co.uk*
> 
> Thank all for the feedback. You guys rock. Cheers


Can I ask if you went through with your purchase and everything went well? I'm considering a present for my husband and i'm nervous about spending £500 online! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I have not purchased a watch from them but got a couple of Glycine sharkmesh watchbands and several Pelikan fountain pens from them. Service has always been swift and efficient. Shipping to the US was UPS international and often much faster than domestic UPS. In one instance I got the item the day after I had ordered it, and in most cases 2-3 days at the most. Another thing, their price includes any customs fees.


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Angie, I think you'll struggle to get a reply from ShiDo, the thread was created in Nov 2014 and he/she was last on the forum in Dec 2014!

I've purchased a Glycine watch from Iguanasell and subsequently a new strap. As jkingrph states, their service was efficient and both items arrived quickly. I'd be happy to use them again. I think you'll be happy with any purchase from them.


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi OP. Are you from the U.K.? I don’t know how much customs would be but Ashford here in the US has some of the best prices for Glycines but not sure if they have the factory warranty. For me I did not place much importance on a factory warranty for a Glycine because it had a common movement. I have 5 combat subs and so far not one needed warranty service. In addition, I have 3 Glycine airmen and all of them were good to go. Probably will not hurt to check this option. By the way, Glycine combat subs are one of the Best Buy’s, at least here in the US. Good choice and good luck with your search.


----------

